# 150x200 Pixel Avatar (Mod Size) Available to All Members



## Spy_Smasher (Oct 19, 2011)

It has come to the attention of the staff that there are thousands of members who are too lazy and/or incompetent to earn a 150x200 avatar on their own. In order to rectify this situation we have made a new avatar of that size available to all members. Prize winners will obviously still have the ability to upload avatars of their own design.

The staff chose a design in order to appeal to as many members as possible. It is yaoi-influenced because we know you people like that stuff.

The avatar can be accessed on the default avatars page:


----------



## Alien (Oct 19, 2011)

Neat              .


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 19, 2011)

Superb      .


----------



## Blaze (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks      .


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Oct 19, 2011)

Happy to help.


----------



## God (Oct 19, 2011)

Great success.


----------



## Heloves (Oct 19, 2011)

sweet


----------



## Ae (Oct 19, 2011)

This is a disaster!


----------



## Ral (Oct 19, 2011)

Today...I became...A PIMP!


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 19, 2011)

...was this because after 6 months of doing no work, you took away my big avatar, and felt bad?


----------



## Vash (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm living the dream.


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 19, 2011)

Feels good man.


----------



## Naruko (Oct 19, 2011)

Come be part of Spy's harem.

/stickythread


how appropriate


----------



## dream (Oct 19, 2011)

This is a fantastic idea.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Oct 19, 2011)

Cael said:


> ...was this because after 6 months of doing no work, you took away my big avatar, and felt bad?


Maybe. My mind is a whirlwind. Even I don't understand how it works.


----------



## Elias (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm not really a fan of yaoi, but the avatar choice is pretty sexy. I approve.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 19, 2011)

I got excited then realized you meant predefined.

Dammit Spy


----------



## Alien (Oct 19, 2011)

I think Naruko should put up a notice so that everyone learns of this momentous occasion faster.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh god another notice


----------



## Judecious (Oct 20, 2011)

I approve spy


----------



## Tsukuyo (Oct 20, 2011)

This is amazing.


----------



## Synn (Oct 20, 2011)

That big ava is orgasmic, I'm jelly.


----------



## Stripes (Oct 20, 2011)

I was wondering why there was a plague around the forum. It's all Spy's doing.


----------



## Sora (Oct 20, 2011)

fuck yea


----------



## Gino (Oct 20, 2011)

Meh.


----------



## Noitora (Oct 20, 2011)

Makes perfect sense.


----------



## Menthuthuyoupi (Oct 20, 2011)

Are you okay with this


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 20, 2011)

I  always wondered why prizes are taken away? Like sparkley name.

I think people don't try because it seems like a waste of time.


----------



## Lmao (Oct 20, 2011)

Erio Touwa said:


> I  always wondered why prizes are taken away? Like sparkley name.


If you mean removed,it's because of the user's inactivity of doing a specific task for example pimping.Awards like that are won but require continuous activity to keep,you don't just win it once then rest on your laurels.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 20, 2011)

Lmao said:


> If you mean removed,it's because of the user's inactivity of doing a specific task for example pimping.Awards like that are won but require continuous activity to keep,you don't just win it once then rest on your laurels.



That is my point. What if you can't continue for some reason? I mean you won it in the first place. That's like winning the contest but after a while they take the car back after a while...


----------



## Selva (Oct 20, 2011)

lol and I was wondering why there were bunch of people (even newbies) with the same big avatar going around NF


----------



## Lmao (Oct 20, 2011)

Erio Touwa said:


> That is my point. What if you can't continue for some reason? I mean you won it in the first place. That's like winning the contest but after a while they take the car back after a while...


Those awards are a bit different.Think of it as an athlete,an athlete can win a competition providing he's in good shape(being active),however if he stops training for a long period(inactivity) he won't be able to win the competition again.

Also the prize loss is a nice way to motivate people to keep doing their jobs.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 20, 2011)

Lmao said:


> Those awards are a bit different.Think of it as an athlete,an athlete can win a competition providing he's in good shape(being active),however if he stops training for a long period(inactivity) he won't be able to win the competition again.
> 
> Also the prize loss is a nice way to motivate people to keep doing their jobs.



I was kind of looking at it this way. I actually thought this too.

"Awesome sparkling names and titles..."

After finding out you lose them after a while...

"What? You lose em after a while? Fuck that all that hard work..."


----------



## Selva (Oct 20, 2011)

emm you can keep the 150x200 ava when you win it in a competition for as long as you want unless you want to change the avatar. There are people who won it 1 or 2 years ago and they still have it until now. Of course you have to put up with the same avatar though which is something I can't even do (I change it every day lol) 
But I think you do lose the sparkles and the titles.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 20, 2011)

Yeah I change my avatar to much to even care about 150x200. It doesn't work well with gif avas anyway IMO.


----------



## Menthuthuyoupi (Oct 20, 2011)

Noitora said:


> Makes perfect sense.



Hey we have the same set


----------



## ss5 (Oct 20, 2011)

It's an invasion of pimps!!!!


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 20, 2011)

Pimps are overated


----------



## Menthuthuyoupi (Oct 20, 2011)

You should put on the same avatar too


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 20, 2011)

This is the rise agaisnt Spy Smasher Era


----------



## Stripes (Oct 20, 2011)

I realized your all a bunch of comformists.


----------



## dream (Oct 20, 2011)

Stripes said:


> I realized your all a bunch of comformists.



There isn't anything wrong with being a conformist.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Oct 20, 2011)

This is gonna be worse than the Gooba army :amazed


----------



## ~riku~ (Oct 20, 2011)

how unattractive


----------



## Stripes (Oct 20, 2011)

^^ PIMPS<GOOBS

At least the goobs had some originality. 



Eternal Goob said:


> There isn't anything wrong with being a conformist.


Than why haven't you conformed yet?


----------



## dream (Oct 20, 2011)

> Than why haven't you conformed yet?



I have no need to conform.


----------



## Benzaiten (Oct 20, 2011)

I am dying of sexiness. *Dying*.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Oct 20, 2011)

Stripes said:


> ^^ PIMPS<GOOBS
> 
> At least the goobs had some originality.
> 
> ...



 I thought he did already


----------



## AniMagination15 (Oct 20, 2011)

Lmao
Please check out my animation from naruto manga 556 

and my other videos too


----------



## Gino (Oct 20, 2011)

I hate you all ...........


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 20, 2011)

Erio Touwa said:


> I was kind of looking at it this way. I actually thought this too.
> 
> "Awesome sparkling names and titles..."
> 
> ...


Same here.

That's why I've never bothered to get those prizes. What is the point if you just lose the prize later?


----------



## Ash (Oct 20, 2011)

How does one get a large avatar in the first place?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 20, 2011)

It's a privze for um art contest I think


----------



## Ash (Oct 20, 2011)

In that case I'm never getting one


----------



## Patchouli (Oct 20, 2011)

Can mine have a mustache?


----------



## Kikyo (Oct 20, 2011)

What a wonderful turn of events. I always knew Spy had more powers than he admits. 

Also, the art contests are only one of many ways to get them. Pimps actually get larger avas if they keep up their pimping activities and there are occasionally other contests that award prizes in the various sub-forums.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Oct 20, 2011)

Kikyo said:


> I always knew Spy had more powers than he admits.


An anomaly, I assure you.


----------



## dream (Oct 21, 2011)

Dreadlock Luffy said:


> I thought he did already



Since when did I conform?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 21, 2011)

Spy is ruining the plan



He must be destroyed then assimilated



Robo-Pimp!


----------



## Menthuthuyoupi (Oct 21, 2011)

Spy is a cool mod for giving us newbies a free 150x200 avatar


----------



## Terra Branford (Oct 21, 2011)

Awesome avatar.


----------



## Azure-storm (Oct 21, 2011)

Cool avatar.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 21, 2011)

Azure-storm said:


> Cool avatar.



Thanks Azure.

I like your DBZ set


----------



## Menthuthuyoupi (Oct 21, 2011)

The 150x200 avatar is missing in this page


----------



## dream (Oct 21, 2011)

If you are wearing a per-defined avatar you won't see it in the list I believe.


----------



## Menthuthuyoupi (Oct 21, 2011)

The more I know


----------



## Bioness (Oct 21, 2011)

So staff can do this and change pimp titles but they won't help fix things that would be more useful to the site?

Like the fact that there are loading issues and that the clock is fucking 11 minutes slow.


----------



## dream (Oct 21, 2011)

> Like the fact that there are loading issues and that the clock is fucking 11 minutes slow.



They don't have the power to fix that I believe, Mbxx has rendered the admins impotent when it comes to that stuff.


----------



## Elias (Oct 21, 2011)

Bioness said:


> So staff can do this and change pimp titles but they won't help fix things that would be more useful to the site?
> 
> Like the fact that there are loading issues and that the clock is fucking 11 minutes slow.



Lmao. Are you serious?

And Ef is right. They don't have control over such things. I really can't believe you're complaining about a mod having a bit a fun. They already have a thankless, unpaid job. They don't need people implying they aren't doing anything to make the site better.


----------



## Lmao (Oct 21, 2011)

Elias said:


> Lmao. Are you serious?


About what Elias?


----------



## Menthuthuyoupi (Oct 21, 2011)

Keeping your pimp hand strong 
You should change your User Title _to Outskirts Trading Pimp_


----------



## Fran (Oct 21, 2011)

ay gurl


----------



## Didi (Oct 21, 2011)

doesn't even have borders

not interested


----------



## Bioness (Oct 21, 2011)

Elias said:


> Lmao. Are you serious?
> 
> And Ef is right. They don't have control over such things. I really can't believe you're complaining about a mod having a bit a fun. They already have a thankless, unpaid job. They don't need people implying they aren't doing anything to make the site better.



Yeah you're right sorry, I was kinda in a mood when I typed that.


----------



## Scarlet (Oct 21, 2011)

Spy.

Youre dumb.


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 21, 2011)

Remarkable idea 

Take a bow son, take a bow.


----------



## Mirrow (Oct 21, 2011)

Excellent


----------



## Artful Lurker (Oct 21, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Since when did I conform?



The name?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Oct 21, 2011)

great... now we'll really have to shut down the forums...


----------



## dream (Oct 21, 2011)

Dreadlock Luffy said:


> The name?



I was the second person to have had the name change done, I wouldn't call that conforming.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Oct 22, 2011)

Spy_Smasher said:


> The staff chose a design in order to appeal to as many members as possible. *It is yaoi-influenced because we know you people like that stuff.*





wait.....wut?


----------



## dream (Oct 22, 2011)

Those two men are obviously lovers.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Oct 22, 2011)

So do they pimp.....other men.....or what.....?


----------



## Judecious (Oct 22, 2011)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> wait.....wut?



Because it's two black men, it can't be Yaoi?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Oct 22, 2011)

Just because it's two men in a picture it's yaoi?


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 22, 2011)

Yaoi? 

On MY NF?


----------



## Gino (Oct 22, 2011)

Da fuck are y'all talking about?.........


----------



## dream (Oct 22, 2011)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> So do they pimp.....other men.....or what.....?



I suppose that they pimp everything pimp-able.


----------



## Judecious (Oct 22, 2011)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Just because it's two men in a picture it's yaoi?



Taking that comment serious.  why


----------



## Dr. Obvious (Dec 9, 2011)

Alright, what do I have to do to earn the rights to having my own custom 150x200 avatar? 

I refuse to be lazy/incompetent, give me my instructions and they will be carried out in style


----------



## dream (Dec 9, 2011)

Dr. Obvious:  Win one of the on-going contests, become a moderator, or bribe an admin.   

*Art Contests*





*Bathhouse Contests*




*One Piece Set of the Week*



*Naruto BD Member of the Month Contest and Tournaments*




*One Piece BD Tournaments*



*Bleach BD Tournament*



Might have missed some contests.


----------



## Fi (Dec 10, 2011)

I'll never forget the level of generosity that has been shown here...


----------



## Velocity (Dec 10, 2011)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> So do they pimp.....other men.....or what.....?



No, the pimp each other _to_ each other.


----------



## Selva (Dec 10, 2011)

Here's an idea: why don't you guys make a monthly contest for anyone to join. The contest is for making the custom 150x200 ava of the month. There should be voting and the winning avatar shall be up for grabs to whoever wants it. The winning member who made the winning ava of course can get a prize or something.


----------



## Fi (Dec 10, 2011)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> durr hey look people, automatic yuri



There's only one person in that picture.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 11, 2011)

Selva said:


> Here's an idea: why don't you guys make a monthly contest for anyone to join. The contest is for making the custom 150x200 ava of the month. There should be voting and the winning avatar shall be up for grabs to whoever wants it. The winning member who made the winning ava of course can get a prize or something.


Bigger avy is a privilege of doing something. The winning avatar is obviously gonna be some kick ass well made one, so half of the forum will put it on. Which defeats the purpose of a privilege.
Big pimps avy is a measure of desperation for people who will probably never get it by any other means. Just to try how it feels. It's groovy, but it's not something everyone would want to wear.


----------



## Eki (Dec 11, 2011)

hurrr duurrrrr people still caring about avy sizes


----------



## Grape (Dec 12, 2011)

Why not just make a 5+ Senior Membership allowing users to have either a 150x175PX or 150x200PX avatar?

Maybe default the standard 150x200PX awarded avatar as of now to a 150x225-250PX?


----------



## Laix (Dec 12, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> Why not just make a 5+ Senior Membership allowing users to have either a 150x175PX or 150x200PX avatar?
> 
> Maybe default the standard 150x200PX awarded avatar as of now to a 150x225-250PX?



This sounds like a pretty good idea Especially the first part. Afterall, those people have stayed around here for so long


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Dec 12, 2011)

Such ingratitude.


----------



## Alien (Dec 12, 2011)

150x200 ava's are overrated


----------



## dream (Dec 12, 2011)

Spy, convince the rest of the staff to take away everyone's 150x200 avatars.


----------



## Elias (Dec 12, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Spy, convince the rest of the staff to take away everyone's 150x200 avatars.



>Spy
>Convince the staff



Lol.


----------



## dream (Dec 12, 2011)

Elias said:


> >Spy
> >Convince the staff
> 
> 
> ...



It isn't entirely impossible.


----------



## Eki (Dec 12, 2011)

Thread lacks hot women.


----------



## Judecious (Dec 13, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Spy, convince the rest of the staff to take away everyone's 150x200 avatars.



What a terrible poster.


----------



## dream (Dec 13, 2011)

Judecious said:


> What a terrible poster.



I would like to disagree but I can't.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Dec 13, 2011)

I like it.


----------



## Bart (Dec 18, 2011)

Bad idea thinking I :3

150x200's awesomeness is in it's exclusivity :WOW


----------



## ez (Dec 23, 2011)

I deserve better.


----------



## mali (Dec 23, 2011)

The avays lose value if alot of people have easy access to them really.


----------



## Soul (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks S_S.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 26, 2011)

YESSSSSSSS IT WORKED


----------



## G (Dec 27, 2011)

Shadow said:


> YESSSSSSSS IT WORKED



What worked?


----------



## dream (Dec 27, 2011)

He requested 150x200 avatar privileges after winning enough Art Section contests but he wasn't able to upload a 150x200 avatar for a while since the Admins were too busy(?) to deal with his prize request until yesterday(?).  After uploading his 150x200 he decided to post here.


----------



## Nois (Dec 29, 2011)

It surprises me a bit that so many people want this


----------



## Bart (Dec 30, 2011)

Exclusivity needs to remain, no more, no less :WOW


----------



## A. Waltz (Jan 3, 2012)

so i can use a 150x200 avatar? D

iv always wanted that!!


----------



## Motivated (Jan 3, 2012)

just awesome


----------



## Amuro (Jan 4, 2012)

sad bastardsenior members who have been here up to 5 years should get this


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 28, 2012)

i'm the last person to ever wear this avvy through this perk


----------



## dream (Jan 28, 2012)

James, people can still choose to wear that avy.


----------



## Semplice (Jan 28, 2012)

This is interesting.


*Spoiler*: _Me being stupid_ 



Wait, how do you earn the privilege to get a 150x200 customized avatar again anyways?


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 28, 2012)

@preet: but it's no longer available in the edit avatar page.  

@iconoclastic: win contests, become a pimp, or become a staff member :33


----------



## dream (Jan 28, 2012)

James, I can still see it on this account and on my dupe account.  It's on the second page of the default avatars that you can choose so that might be why you can't see it if you are only checking the first page...unless it isn't on the second page for you.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 28, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> James, I can still see it on this account and on my *dupe account*.  It's on the second page of the default avatars that you can choose so that might be why you can't see it if you are only checking the first page...unless it isn't on the second page for you.




Also anyone know where I can find the file size limit for signatures I have no clue where those two signature threads are.


----------



## dream (Jan 29, 2012)

> Also anyone know where I can find the file size limit for signatures I have no clue where those two signature threads are.





> The absolute maximum filesize limit is 1MB (1024KB). This is also for the entire signature, not just individual files. Stuff within spoiler tags do not count towards the size limits, but do count towards the filesize Limit. The filesize and size limits are not TARGETS, they are the absolute maximum you're allowed. Stepping even slightly over is against the rules.





The thread is one of the announcement threads that is right above the sticky threads.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 29, 2012)

Crap so..I'm like twice over that...

also



> 01-02-2011 until 02-02-2030



WTF


----------



## dream (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm guessing that those threads automatically disappear after after the expiration date so the staff sets an expiration date that is years down the road for an announcement thread that they want to be viewable for a long time.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 29, 2012)

Hey Goob you went back to your old set.

So what do you have like permanent large avatar privileges?


----------



## dream (Jan 29, 2012)

> Hey Goob you went back to your old set.



It's the set that I love the most.  



> So what do you have like permanent large avatar privileges?



I shouldn't have permanent large ava privileges.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 29, 2012)

The mods probably just forgot to remove them..like they do with other others...that and they don't really care.

And it's a good set.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 30, 2012)

ane said:


> if you're wearing one of the default avatars you can't see it in the edit avatar page anymore. once you change it you'll see it once again ^^



ah that explains it thanks :33 why does it do that though?


----------



## dream (Jan 30, 2012)

Jαmes said:


> ah that explains it thanks :33 why does it do that though?



Probably just a design choice made by vBulletin to show that you are using that avatar.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 30, 2012)

Speaking of default avatars there should be more of them...I don't know...


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 30, 2012)

Predefined GIF avas?


----------



## nitoryu (Feb 1, 2012)

lol at all the hentai avatar.


----------



## Rai (Mar 25, 2013)

150x200....


----------



## Gino (Mar 25, 2013)

why.........why did you bump this?


----------



## abc123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Hows about an avatar not influenced by yaoi?


----------

